# RMI+Verteilter Spewicher+MPI



## Chrisi3210 (28. Aug 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Kennt jemand eine Klasse für Java und ähnliches, die mit Hilfe von RMI verteilten Speicher und MPI oder PVM 
realisiert?


----------



## tuxedo (29. Aug 2008)

Verteilter Speicher?
MPI?
PVM?

Kanst du vielleicht etwas detailierter werden? 

- Alex


----------



## Chrisi3210 (29. Aug 2008)

MPI-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Message_Passing_Interface
PVM->http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PVM

Verteilter Speicher -> Siehe google


----------



## Gast (26. Sep 2008)

http://www.netlib.org/pvm3/win32/
Ich habe hier noch was gefunden. Aber für Java?


----------



## Chrisi3210 (20. Okt 2008)

Genau das ist das Problem. 
Es gibt nichts für Java!
:-(


----------

